# Pluto Spring Water Paper Label Intact



## popster (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a Pluto Spring Water bottle with the label intact. It is very light green and 8 oz. It cost 15 cents and was a Doctors sample. There is a date of 1907 on the side label.


----------



## popster (Jun 27, 2008)

Right side of label


----------



## popster (Jun 27, 2008)

...and the left side.


----------



## popster (Jun 27, 2008)

...And the bottom, which is odd. it has a faint image of Pluto and some dots


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool! bottle &15 whole cents.[]


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool bottle! I recently found 2 of the Plutos. A clear and green, but no lables on mine, unfortunately. This is the bottom of mine...Plutos there.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2008)

What the hell is concentrared spring water??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  And just imagine, it not only cures everything but it keeps indefinitely. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## popster (Jun 28, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> What the hell is concentrared spring water??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  And just imagine, it not only cures everything but it keeps indefinitely. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


 Its like a Twilight Zone episode,  the guy buys a bottle of PLUTO, uses it as prescribed, and his life becomes 100% perfect. Until he runs out of Pluto, then he becomes constipated etc... the little picture of Satan in the middle of the label should be a small clue about this product/drug.


----------

